# [CMS] Vos conseils / retours d'expériences ?

## anigel

Hello,

Je poste moins, mais je traîne toujours dans le coin  :Wink: . Je suis actuellement en train de regarder les divers CMS du marché libre, ain de monter une plate-forme de documentation technique. Autrement dit : une équipe de rédacteurs très restreinte (4 à 5 personnes max), beaucoup de documentations techniques, des pilotes en téléchargement, des HOWTO, etc... Bref, je veux mettre en place une sorte d'intranet dédié aux moyens informatiques que je gère.

Sauf que... Si je me débrouille à peu près en matière d'OS, je n'y connais que pouic en matière de gestion de contenu. J'étais parti dans un premier temps sur un wiki, mais le choix porté par wikimatrix m'a fait peur.

Mes contraintes préliminaires sont les suivantes : support openldap pour pouvoir restreindre certaines parties du site, et facilité de mise en page (hors de question de me cogner une syntaxe à coucher dehors pour rédiger 3 paragraphes : ça doit être simple et efficace). Si en plus c'est joli, c'est le pied ! Bref, si vous avez déjà ce type de plate-forme en prod, ou si vous connaissez un peu la question, vos conseils me seront précieux.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je ne suis pas certain que ça va répondre exactement à tes besoins, mais peut-être en partie : Alfresco.

Je l'ai testé et mis en place dans ma boîte (- "toi qui aimes l'OpenSource, si t'as le temps tu pourras regarder pour mettre en place un truc pour la gestion des connaissances ?" -"OK"). C'est super simple à installer/configurer basiquement, que ce soit sous GNU/Linux ou windows.

Quelles sont les fonctionnalités offertes ?

- A la base, c'est un logiciel de GED, donc il permet de gérer les documents (stockage de documents pur et simple),

- Edition de documents (selon les formats, ça peut se faire directement ou non avec un mini traitement de texte intégré ou avec un OO embarqué)

- versioning (assez simpliste, mais suffisant pour une petite boîte qui gère des fichier MS Office, du texte, de l'html,... et pas de code)

- forum/discussions qui sont "attachés" à des documents/espaces

- gestion des droits (possibilité de se greffer sur un annuaire LDAP -AD compris il me semble-, ou de gérer les droits de manière interne et indépendante)

- workflow (la partie que j'ai la moins testée)

En revanche, par défaut, il n'y a (ou avait) pas de wiki intégré. Il ne te servira pas non plus d'intranet complet étant donné qu'Alfresco est vraiment axé gestion documentaire. En gros, si tu comptes créer un intranet complet avec un portail pour tous les utilisateurs, du contenu que tu ajouterais de manière régulière (news, flux RSS, ...), Alfresco risque de ne pas convenir (ou alors il faudra greffer d'autres choses et voir si de nouveaux modules sont arrivés). Mais si c'est pour gérer essentiellement des paquets de documents dans des formats quelconques, ça peut le faire.

Après, au niveau de la personnalisation, ça demande quelques efforts mais ça ne fonctionne pas du tout sur le même mode qu'un blog avec des styles. Mais par défaut, ce n'est pas trop moche.

/ounet

EDIT : j'oubliais, je l'ai mis en place dans ma boîte, ça permet de stocker/rassembler les connaissances, mais ça n'est pas utilisé ou presque parce que les gens n'ont pas voulu changer leurs habitudes...

RE-EDIT : j'en ai regardé d'autres aussi, mais l'utilisation n'est pas forcément la même. Faut voir ce que tu attends exactement de ton CMS.

----------

## kwenspc

Ça va être difficile de faire un choix. Et personnellement je n'ai aucun avis tranché sur la question.

Je vais juste parler de ce que j'utilise le plus souvent actuellement:  Trac.  cf. http://trac.edgewall.org/

- c'est orienté wiki, mais ça reste très très simple à utiliser. (contrairement à certains wikis qui possèdent une syntaxe difficile à prendre en main)

- cette simplicité n'empèche pas une très bonne fléxibilité. (on peut facilement creér de nouveaux champs dans la bases, pour ensuite faire là aussi facilement des requêtes etc...pour les tickets surtout)

- dès le départ ça a été pensé pour être une interface à SVN (donc là le versionning est géré par svn)

- gestion de tickets (très maléable) pour les tâches à faire, correctifs etc... (attribution de tâche à tel utilisateur, et grâce à la fléxibilité de la base on peut vraiment faire des ticket très précis, du genre de bugzilla par exemple)

- pour le code il peut l'afficher avce les numéros de ligne ainsi que la coloration syntaxique (c'est le minimum je trouve)

- peut fonctionner sur PostGreSQL ou Mysql (perso je préfère PostGreSQL, beaucoup plus robuste à l'usage sur la durée)

- multi-projet

- login par LDAP via le serveur http (apache par exemple)

à l'utilisation il s'avère être vraiment TRÈS simple et éfficace. Le seul "défaut" est qu'il est uniquement orienté SVN.

Je ne sais si c'est le produit qui peut satisfaire à tes besoins mais tu peux l'essayer ça vaut le détour. Je l'utilise tous les jours, et il s'avère très bon sur les petits et gros projets (de 1 à + de 100 personnes, sans soucis.). Bon après c'est pas un groupware tout intégré, donc pas de mailing list, etc... Ceci dit il est très facilement intégrable dans une autre solution qui apporterait les fonctions manquantes.

----------

## Slashounet

J'ai retrouvé des liens que j'avais mis de côté : 

http://www.cmsmatrix.org/

http://opensourcecms.com/ (pour tester des CMS)

Si ça peut t'aider.

/ounet

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa le second lien!

----------

## lmarcini

Salut Anigel,

J'ai à peu près les mêmes besoins que toi et j'ai commencé à regarder du côté des wikis. Le problème est que ce sont souvent des usines à gaz pour des besoins simples avec un nombre réduit de rédacteurs... Côté CMS, certains sont très alléchants - pour un technophile - mais ne sont forcément très faciles à "customiser" et mettre en place rapidement (time is money). Du coup, le bon vieux Spip me semble, dans mon cas, une alternative crédible : authentification LDAP, interface simple, simplicité de configuration, grosse communauté...

----------

## geekounet

Au boulot, on commence à utiliser SugarCRM (http://www.sugarcrm.com/crm/), que j'ai d'ailleurs pour mission de modifier un peu aux besoins de la boite. Pour le moment, j'y ai regardé que vite fait (en détail ça sera demain), mais ça a l'air très complet, ça gère beaucoup de chose, c'est facilement extensible et tout.

Sinon oui, Trac dans son genre léger et minimaliste, j'aime bien aussi. Et @kwenspc, ya des plugins à Trac pour l'adapter à des dépots mercurial et autres  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

Perso j'ai fourré mon nez dans Typo3, sûrement le CMS le plus puissant actuellement, pour faire court, tu peux tout faire avec mais il a quelques inconvénients: très très compliqué à mettre en œuvre (et c'est pas faute d'avoir lu la doc), la communauté française est un peu en retard niveau doc, et il bouffe pas mal de ressources: il ne tourne pas chez tous les hébergeurs.

Ya Joomla, très facile, gros bricolage niveau graphique et le reste: il fait un peu usine à gaz, je ne crois pas qu'il respecte les standards du web mais il y a plein de plugins et la communauté francophone est dynamique.

Actuellement, je monte un site avec SPIP (c'est français) si tu connais le html et le css pour le graphisme c'est pas très difficile.

J'avais aussi "regardé" PlumeCMS qui est très léger (d'où son nom)

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  Et @kwenspc, ya des plugins à Trac pour l'adapter à des dépots mercurial et autres 

 

aaaah on les utilise jamais au taf, pas étonant que je savais pas ça. Merci de la remarque! (y a de tout: Gantt, support natif de ldap, un mini-forum, y a même darcs en effet, doxygen etc...) Décidément, je crois que je vais me faire un ptit trac at-home pour moi tiens.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Et merci pour ces suggestions. Je reprends tout dans l'ordre :

Alfresco : vraiment trop complet, complexe, et plutôt destiné au versionning de documents Word etc... J'avais regardé il y a quelques temps, mais c'est vraiment trop usine à gaz : ce que je recherche ressemble plus à une plate-forme de blog (en un peu plus organisé quand même) qu'à un CMS type Typo3 ou Joomla (très puissants effectivement, un collègue utiliseTypo3, c'est assez impressionnant).

Trac : intéressant. Je ne connaissais pas du tout, je vais étudier ça de plus près, merci beaucoup !

Spip : je l'avais envisagé, mais le travail de mise en forme me rebute un peu : j'aurais préféré un truc presque totalement clé-en-main

PlumeCMS : je l'avais complètement oublié, mais ça me paraît bien sympa... A regarder de plus près ^^.

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> http://www.cmsmatrix.org/

 

Vade retro !!!!

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> http://opensourcecms.com/ (pour tester des CMS)

 

Je ne connaissais pas du tout : merci !

Merci pour tous ces retours, et n'hésitez pas à continuer la réflexion, surtout si vous avez des exemples qui tournent déjà  :Wink: .

Amicalement,

Ani

----------

## boozo

'alute

jette un oeil à CPS (branche communautaire de nuxeo... c'est sympatoche)

seulement je ne suis vraiment pas sûr que tu puisses "interfacer" du SVN ou autre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je peux me tromper dans la perception du problème mais je crois que tu cherches à regrouper dans le même outils des choses relativement différentes au niveau besoins fonctionnels tq svn et CMS

Aussi, comme kwen, je pense que trac semble le plus proche du profils de tes utilisateurs et quand à l'alliance de ces fonctionnalités ou alors avoir deux outils distincts

Tiens nous au courant de la suite ; j'ai un projet "dans-les-cartons" sur une problématique similaire alors autant capitaliser l'expérience des autres  :Wink: 

nb:/ CPS un exemple d'utilisation

----------

## anigel

Hmmm j'ai pas dû être très clair en fait : tu es le deuxième à parler de SVN, alors que je n'en aurai aucune utilité.

Actuellement je ne maintiens pas de "site web" interne : jamais eu le temps de m'y pencher, et lorsque j'ai des infos à faire passer aux usagers, j'envoie des mails aux intéressés, parfois directement sur des listes de diff, en y joignant le cas échéant un pdf en guise de documentation. L'idée est de remplacer tout ça par une plate-forme de publication en ligne : il y aura un peu de doc, des lignes de commandes à taper (quand les étudiants scratchent leur KDE par exemple...), des fichiers en téléchargement (pilotes imprimante, avec la méthode pour l'installer), bref, en fait, des besoins très basiques ! Potentiellement aussi, des infos plus "sensibles", c'est pour cette raison qu'il me faut une connectivité LDAP pour limiter l'accès à une zone privée, réservée aux seuls enseignants par exemple (typiquement pour la distribution des comptes en TP). Et enfin, une partie restreinte aux collègues informaticiens, avec les procédures pour faire ceci ou cela...

J'avais regardé un peu du côté des pates-formes de blog, mais le classement des informations n'est que temporel sur les produits que j'ai étudié, et cela ne permet pas une navigation aisée pour l'usager. Du coup... Je cherche ^^.

----------

## boozo

bah je pense qu'on a fait inconsciement l'amalgame avec ta fonction   :Wink: 

Donc, je pense que trac, ou CPS sont des clients intéressants à différents points de vue (portail, ldap, wiki, cms, ged, gpl, etc) ; la fenêtre de recouvrement des besoins n'est pas "parfaite" car leurs finalités ne sont pas les mêmes

rav: @pierreg : sugarCRM ? regarde donc vtigerCRM... derait plus te plaire   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon du coup sans le savoir (ou pas ^^) anigel viens de lancer un DOW: quel CMS utilisez vous?  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon du coup sans le savoir (ou pas ^^) anigel viens de lancer un DOW: quel CMS utilisez vous? 

 

vouis c'est ce que je me disais ce matin... il aurait posté sous le pseudo "hm" qu'on aurait plus de doutes   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon du coup sans le savoir (ou pas ^^) anigel viens de lancer un DOW: quel CMS utilisez vous? 

 

J'y ai justement pensé ce matin en réunion   :Razz:   et en plus je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'un CMS   :Very Happy:  comme Boozo.

EDIT : petite remarque : trac est utilisé pour gentoo overlays c'est bien ça, ou bien mes yeux et mon imagination me font défaut.

EDIT : Je viens de tomber la dessus :  Livre blanc des solutions CMS open source

 *Quote:*   

> Une introduction aux grands principes de la gestion de contenus, ainsi qu'une présentation des principales solutions de l'open source.
> 
> .....
> 
> Depuis plus de cinq ans, et avec plus de 90 projets déployés,
> ...

  Bon je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais peut-être que....

Mes 0,00002 cents.

plus : Livre blanc 'Choisir un CMS'

Je les ai téléchargés tous les deux et ils me semblent vraiment bien, mais bon un avis d'utilisateur ayant dû faire un choix serait intéressant.  :Wink: 

EDIT  : D'après un rapide coup d'œil sur google, il est vrai que dans ton cas SVN+trac ne semblent pas les plus appropriés, mais par contre dans mon cas oui. Je précise, histoire de faire un peu le ménage dans toutes les possibilités qui nous sont offertes. Dans mon cas, je suis sur mon projet de thèse, et je suis en train de réaliser des expérimentations sur une plate forme. Nous sommes deux à travailler directement dessus, moi et l'ingénieur, et nous mettons à notre disposition ( + deux ou trois chercheurs que je qualifierais d'observateurs quand aux résultats obtenus) les données issues de ces tests par l'intermédiaire d'un serveur, sur lequel nous partageons le dossier du jour sur nos mesures. Si des modifications sont faites par moi même ou l'ingénieur, et bien nous communiquons par mail, il en va de même lorsque mes directeurs de thèse me font une requête ou une remarque. Et là vous comprenez tout de suite que SVN va m'apporter une certaine sécurité d'une part quand à la sauvegarde des données et des programmes pour le traitement des données, ainsi qu'une plus grande clarté dans l'évolution du code de ces derniers (bon c'est du subversion on va pas tergiversé dix ans la dessus), mais la couche trac est vraiment très intéressante puisqu'elle va me permettre de centraliser à la fois les demandes diverses et les échanges entre les personnes plus ou moins concernées. TRAC + SVN semblent donc plus attractif pour la gestion et l'évolution d'un projet. Vous êtes d'accord ?

----------

## Pixys

Ya WordPress qui est assez léger (dépouillé oserai-je) sinon pourquoi pas DokuWiki ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  TRAC + SVN semblent donc plus attractif pour la gestion et l'évolution d'un projet. Vous êtes d'accord ?

 

Je le suis :] . (après SVN n'est pas utile pour les besoins d'anigel, mais on peut utiliser trac pour autre chose)

Bon sinon pour des besoins vraiment minimum y a guppy  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mornik

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je me suis posé cette question lorsque j'ai voulu faire mon site web. Mon but était d'y mettre ma doc. Le site n'est pas vraiment pour les autres, c'est surtout pour moi. Je post mes docs dans les forums et je m'en fait une copie pour moi sur mon server.

J'ai essayé tout plein de cms. Certains sont vraiment lourd à mettre en place, ou à utiliser.

De ce que j'ai retenu :

PlumeCMS : sympas, mais pas top. C'est mon numéro 3.

En 2 Jawscms. Tres prométteur mais pas encore assez finalisé (version 0.7 )

J'ai finalement opté pour Drupal. Simple à mettre en oeuvre et complet.

SugarCRM n'est pas un CMS. Il offre peut-etre en plus du reste cette fonctionnalité mais c'est avant tout un logiciel de gestion de relation clientelle.

Dans le même style il y a http://www.cligraphcrm.com/. Bon ok là je leur fait un peu de pub mais ils en ont besoin (oui c'est des copains ^^)

----------

## VikingB

Encore quelques références:

Vous hésitez entre Typo3, Spip, Agora et Mambo... :   http://www.onext.fr/index.php?id=71

Choisir son CMS :  http://www.ouvaton.coop/spip.php?article49

Nous ( www.loligrub.be ) utilisons e107 :

http://etalkers.tuxfamily.org/home.php

----------

## lesourbe

personne n'a dit zope ?

----------

## boozo

bah si... CPS est justement un Zproduct  

du coup... on peut voir avec plone aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bah si... CPS est justement un Zproduct  
> 
> du coup... on peut voir avec plone aussi  

 

c'pour ça que je posais la question  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

J'en profite... j'ai oublié de signaler jahia c'est une solution que ma DSI est en train de déployer pour un portail RH (recencement des besoins, demande de postes, notation personnel, etc) et bien que ce ne sois pas vraiment "free-of-charge" regarde quand même   :Wink: 

C'en est où de tes recherches au fait...   :Question: 

Edit : Tiens je viens de voir sur la question, un lien (un peu ancien) d'un de tes compatriotes ^^

Edit 2 : un exemple de portail de tes collègues (comme quoi sur le même besoin que toi semble-t-il tes homologues semblent avoir fait ce choix)

----------

